# Ever Tried Whale Bacon?



## SuperSharp (Jan 4, 2016)

Probably a sensitive subject for some, but I was just reading about the Tsukiji fish market in Japan being potentially moved to a new location by next year. They were reviewing some of the history and attractions of the fish market and noted whale bacon. I didn't know there was such a thing. Anyone tried it? What type of whale is it made from?


----------



## ecchef (Jan 4, 2016)

I've seen it there; only a couple of places carry it. It's cured like a regular Japanese bacon, not Western style.
Never tried it based on my wife's elementary school lunch horror stories.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jan 4, 2016)

..


----------



## ynot1985 (Jan 5, 2016)

is it easy to find? I always wanted to try it but the people I travel with were offended with the idea... going back in Oct before it moves so I wouldn't mind knowing where to get it


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 5, 2016)

Never had bacon, but I have eaten 2week old unrefrigerated raw whale blubber harpooned by the Makah indians back in 1999. I don't recommend it.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2016)

sachem allison said:


> Never had bacon, but I have eaten 2week old unrefrigerated raw whale blubber harpooned by the Makah indians back in 1999. I don't recommend it.



:rofl2:


----------



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2016)

there are a few things i eat almost every time i'm in japan (things i cant get elsewhere)... whale bacon is one of those


----------



## ynot1985 (Jan 5, 2016)

Are they easy to find for a foreigner?


----------



## Asteger (Jan 5, 2016)

SuperSharp said:


> Probably a sensitive subject for some... Anyone tried it? What type of whale is it made from?



Shame to you eaters above. No doubt this was some of the stuff caught for 'scientific purposes'?


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jan 5, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Shame to you eaters above. No doubt this was some of the stuff caught for 'scientific purposes'?



+1000


----------



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2016)

really didnt meant to offend anyone with my food choices... sorry about that


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm not wholly on board with food animals being that intelligent, but am very curious what it tastes like.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess those are the perks of being on the top of the food chain. Doesn't mean I'm going to go snacking on bald eagle jerky either though.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 5, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> I'm not wholly on board with food animals being that intelligent, but am very curious what it tastes like.



plant genome: significantly more complex than the mammalian genome.

plants: can learn and have feelings/demonstrable memory

another thing to note is the stigma attached with not trying food as a professional cook (or even an avid gourmet)... I'd like to try everything at least once.

Anyway just my two cents, like Jon said it's really nobody's concern what we choose to put into our bodies.

I can go on a diatribe about quinoa or any number of other fad foods at the moment which are non-sustainable and are causing harm far from where we live... Let he who is without sin cast the first stone...


----------



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2016)

Honestly, I was mostly just trying to say sorry. I hadn't considered how my eating decisions might be difficult for others to understand or agree with. I wasn't trying to cause any frustration with my statement.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe we should just let this thread die. Too many strong feelings on the topic....kind of like telling everyone you have a white rhinoceros horn handle on your gyuto. Some people would say hey, that's cool, some would say EEK! Culture clash...kind of like the Taiji thing.

Let's talk about things like how the heck can a restaurant kitchen turn out a killer risotto in 18 minutes while I can't do it in less than 25 at home?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 5, 2016)

haha that's because you have never once eaten 'freshly prepared' risotto at a restaurant in your life.  usually it is par cooked before service, that's how I've always done it anyway.

check out raymond blanc on making it less of a PITA https://youtu.be/1l5iqiNfo4A?t=10m30s <- both of his bbc series are very worthwhile watching, kitchen secrets and how to cook well you are sure to learn some good tips and tricks there and he is a pretty amiable personality. the programs are by no means condescending in spite of the titles.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 6, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> I'm not wholly on board with food animals being that intelligent, but am very curious what it tastes like.



As a rule Predators are smarter. I like birds of prey, Big cats, Sperm whale, Orca, Wolves. Encephalization Quotent E=CSr Humans are the smartest by far. Some birds like Parrots and Ravens have better complex problem solving skills than a Chimpanzee.

The Sperm whale is the largest toothed predator on earth. Tigers have lost 93% of their historical range in last 100 years. The countries where they put Tigers on all types of products they are extinct in the wild. They are just hanging on in isolated areas in small groups. Still grab humans for pupu's in areas where encroachment of habitat.

Early upright walking apes with a chimpanzee size brain were eaten by birds of prey, big cats, we were the prey. Sperm whales in the days of small whale boats would fight back taking a toll. Mostly after WW2 Whale ships almost hunted them to extinction. The really large males of the past are not seen.

Love to eat all kinds of seafood, been a fish eater all my life.


----------



## Adirondack (Jan 6, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> I guess those are the perks of being on the top of the food chain. Doesn't mean I'm going to go snacking on bald eagle jerky either though.


 
Heard it tastes like chicken. :cook: Not that I eat chicken...


----------



## Vils (Jan 6, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> plant genome: significantly more complex than the mammalian genome.
> 
> plants: can learn and have feelings/demonstrable memory
> 
> ...



In this subject I can really recommend "What a plant knows" by Daniel Chamovitz. Extremely intriguing book


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jan 6, 2016)

Adirondack said:


> Heard it tastes like chicken. :cook: Not that I eat chicken...



Nah, tastes more like California Condor.


----------



## erikz (Jan 7, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Nah, tastes more like California Condor.


I thought of it tasting more like Panda or Black Rhino to be honest.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 7, 2016)

Not as tender as baby seal meat though.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 7, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Not as tender as baby seal meat though.



I always wondered why spoiledbroth had a seal for his avatar, I should get a reservation for dinner sometime :hungry:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jan 7, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I always wondered why spoiledbroth had a seal for his avatar, I should get a reservation for dinner sometime :hungry:


If you're actually interested they do serve it on the east coast here most of which is actually very beautiful and worth a visit contrary to what the rest of Canada would have you believe. :wink:

I'm not touching the seals with a club or a ten foot pole, that's a convoluted issue here in Canada...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 10, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> If you're actually interested they do serve it on the east coast here most of which is actually very beautiful and worth a visit contrary to what the rest of Canada would have you believe. :wink:
> 
> I'm not touching the seals with a club or a ten foot pole, that's a convoluted issue here in Canada...



Very cool pics.


----------

